# 1/87 Jeep Wrangler and US Mail



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

I am looking for a Jeep Wrangler/CJ/XJ and a U.S. mail Jeep for my layout. I cannot for the life of me find much at all. Lots of slot car Jeeps that are too big, but none 1/87. Any suggestions? Thanks, Dan


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Have you checked over here to see if they can help??
http://www.1-87vehicles.org/index.php

Yes they have a club for that. LOL


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*Thank you, but no!*

Now I am really worried. My neck hurts from going thru their vendor list looking. Still cannot find anything. But thanks for the link some real cool stuff in there.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

There's a bunch of WWII jeeps and jeep Land Rovers over on ebay in the right scale, but I didn't see any Wranglers. Not quite sure what qualifies as a US Mail jeep?


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*Mail Jeep*

Can't get image to post. Just google US mail Jeep and click on photos. I am looking for non military.


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Will this work for you?
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-HO-RTR-2007-Jeep-Wrangler-Unlimited-Si-p/atl-99087083.htm


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*Mike B*

That is exactly what I want. I cannot find any of them. You will notice "out of stock". Thanks tho.




MikeB said:


> Will this work for you?
> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Atlas-HO-RTR-2007-Jeep-Wrangler-Unlimited-Si-p/atl-99087083.htm


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

maybe these? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROCO-JEEP-RENEGADE-LAREDO-2-PACK-w-ACCESSORIES-HO-SCALE-1-87-/381905752757

and this, not a jeep, but, its a USPS box truck. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Scale-Un...399438?hash=item1c73a6dc0e:g:~7YAAOSw-RRXCU0I


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

santafealltheway said:


> maybe these? http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROCO-JEEP-RENEGADE-LAREDO-2-PACK-w-ACCESSORIES-HO-SCALE-1-87-/381905752757


US Mail jeeps have an enclosed hard body, not an open or soft top.

In spite of the lack of suitable vehicles (I have not searched myself, but given the huge number of true 1/87 scale vehicles that are or have been made, that's kind of amazing), it wouldn't really be that difficult to add body panels and a custom paint job / decals.

That's really exactly what the 1/87th Scale Vehicle Club does. They had thousands of vehicles at the Amherst train show this weekend, although I don't recall a USPS Jeep. Try contacting them. One of them may relish the challenge of making it for you.


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*santafealltheway*

santafealltheway, thank you I believe that solves my Jeep problem. Much appreciated. I have seen the mail trucks and may end up going that way.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Does U.S. Mail get delivered by German trucks in real life.....?


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> Does U.S. Mail get delivered by German trucks in real life.....?


You're gonna have to elaborate on that one. German trucks?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, one of the pics in one of santafealltheway's links was a Mercedes truck painted in USPS colors, so......?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Shdwdrgn said:


> ... Not quite sure what qualifies as a US Mail jeep?


From a Google search; these are right hand drive DJ-5 & DJ-6 jeeps that were built from 1965-1984 for the postal service before being replaced by a Grumman truck. Sometime in the late 60's, early 70's the paint scheme was changed from blue/white to the current all white.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, one of the pics in one of santafealltheway's links was a Mercedes truck painted in USPS colors, so......?


ahhhh....I see..:laugh:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Gramps said:


> From a Google search; these are right hand drive DJ-5 & DJ-6 jeeps that were built from 1965-1984 for the postal service before being replaced by a Grumman truck. Sometime in the late 60's, early 70's the paint scheme was changed from blue/white to the current all white.


So do they run Grumman trucks presently?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> So do they run Grumman trucks presently?


Yes, they were scheduled to end in 2009 but were extended 10 years. The search said Canada also uses or used them.


----------



## 86swonavy (Jan 11, 2017)

Does this work for you?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MATCHBOX-UN...AIL-TRUCK-WITH-2000-T-HUNT-LOGO-/332097495347


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*86swonavy*

Boy that is close, thank you. I think though Matchbox cars in general are more 1/64 than 1/87. But that IS the vehicle I need!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

danhi said:


> Boy that is close, thank you. I think though Matchbox cars in general are more 1/64 than 1/87


That doesn't seem to bother the slot car fans! :laugh:

But wow....$40.00 for a Matchbox car.....


----------



## 86swonavy (Jan 11, 2017)

danhi said:


> Boy that is close, thank you. I think though Matchbox cars in general are more 1/64 than 1/87. But that IS the vehicle I need!


Apologies I couldn't help! I'll keep looking!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

danhi said:


> Boy that is close, thank you. I think though Matchbox cars in general are more 1/64 than 1/87. But that IS the vehicle I need!


That is the Grumman truck that replaced the postal jeep starting in 1987. Hope it fits your time frame.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> That doesn't seem to bother the slot car fans! :laugh:


Snarky hobos always causing a fuss!

I think we have already established that the Aurora slot cars from the 60s that I was referring to were in fact HO scale.

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*Still looking!*

So here we are many months later and I am still looking! Current style 1/87 U.S. mail delivery vehicle or even one of the older Jeep ones instead of the Grumman ones of today. Anybody?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nikola said:


> Snarky hobos always causing a fuss!
> 
> I think we have already established that the Aurora slot cars from the 60s that I was referring to were in fact HO scale


Actually, they were not H.O. (1/87).....they were quite a bit bigger, noticeably so.....


----------

